# What kind of fish are these?



## Papwearsaspeedo (Nov 11, 2021)

They appear to be some species of cichlids? I was thinking maybe red zebra, but some have a bump on the head like a blood parrot or flowerhorn, although they definitely aren’t that.


----------



## travelingman (Aug 2, 2009)

Papwearsaspeedo said:


> View attachment 31851
> 
> They appear to be some species of cichlids? I was thinking maybe red zebra, but some have a bump on the head like a blood parrot or flowerhorn, although they definitely aren’t that.


Looks like the ones with the bump on there heads possibly are males


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Those are called midas cichilds .I also have those.


----------



## kansyfish (12 mo ago)

Cool, I do have those fish also but in my virtual tank.


----------

